# Do you guys confront stupid drivers and if so why?



## Randombiker9 (26 Apr 2018)

So do you guys confront stupid drivers? 

Me: personally i don't i just ignore them as if you were to confront them it would just lead to a argument and most of the time i just ignore them they just carry on like nothing happend after following on with a close pass. 

The only time i would confront them is if they kept on doing it but when i ignore them they just follow with a close pass and then carry on like nothing happend. 

So what about u guys?


----------



## derrick (26 Apr 2018)

Depends what mood i am in, and how dangerous they are driving.


----------



## Rooster1 (26 Apr 2018)

Yes - if I am able to discuss an issue in a cool headed manner I will.

I have a go at a Bus driver who pulled out in front of me - said he did not see me. He was apologetic and nice about it.
Then I recently posted a video of a stupid close pass - again I was able to put my POV across.

If the driver is being aggressive then I would probably not pick a fight.


----------



## Jimidh (26 Apr 2018)

Stupid drivers I tend to ignore but willfully dangerous drivers get a foul mouthed tirade and a few hand gestures.

I’ve found that if someone make s a genuine mistake they tend to put their hands up to apologise which i’m fine with.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Apr 2018)

Confrontation when they are driving a two tonne missile rarely proves productive. If I think it was dangerous I note the registration and report it to the police.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (26 Apr 2018)

I don't get dangerous drivers very often, but usually once a day I get some yahoo almost always in a large pickup truck telling me to 'stay off the F*ing road!' So I politely wave at them (oops, did I forget to raise all of my fingers in that wave?) and reply that maybe they should take their own advice...


----------



## MontyVeda (26 Apr 2018)

On the rare occasion i'm annoyed by the actions of a motorist, I just wave




...with my middle finger


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Apr 2018)

I try not to, but sometime when I have been put in real danger I cannot help it. Generally I just shrug and mutter under my breath.


----------



## Drago (26 Apr 2018)

No.

Because at best it achieves nothing, at worst I could get stabbed.


----------



## Globalti (26 Apr 2018)

Steven Cameron wasn't so lucky when he picked a fight with Kenneth Noye in 1996. I just ignore and carry on with my day.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Apr 2018)

More often then not. I won't let a car drivers get away with crappy or dangerous driving


----------



## Drago (26 Apr 2018)

Anyone remember those Defender boxes from the nineties? For them to to the dashboard of your car and you could launch imaginary missiles or fire imaginary Gatling guns at road eejuts. A brilliant stress relieving de escalation tool.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (26 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> No.
> 
> Because at best it achieves nothing, at worst I could get stabbed.



Sound advice. Get into one row too many with motorists and you might find the occupants of a vehicle are tooled up and quite prepared to use violence against you. There's plenty of people out there routinely carrying all sorts of weapons around in cars ranging from baseball bats to firearms, and some of them are out and out nut jobs and will use them first without hesitation and worry about the consequences afterwards.


----------



## Trickedem (26 Apr 2018)

I have form for shouting at bad drivers. My inner squaddy surfaces. @rb58 and @ianrauk can probably confirm.


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Apr 2018)

I will make it known if a driver has made a silly/dangerous move. Sometimes they put their hands up and ad they were in the wrong, then I wave or give them a 

If they get aggressive sometimes I'll reciprocate, but the best one is laughing your head of and indicate that they have a little winky.


----------



## Drago (26 Apr 2018)

And when people respond to plonkers on the road, and it all goes wrong and they end up getting slapped, do they then go crying to the police?


----------



## Vantage (26 Apr 2018)

One wrong move and the driver gets my 'stern look'.
Sometimes I'll flip them the bird.

That'll teach'em.


----------



## bpsmith (26 Apr 2018)

Got deliberately run over by a driver 6 months ago, as a result of simply asking if he could be more careful with his door.

Since then, I never get involved in any form of confrontation, however small.

I just smile wildly when it happens. It’s amazing how it takes the tension away...and many a driver waving to apologize when they spot it too. My hope is that they remember that and think next time, but not sure that happens with many.


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Apr 2018)

Generally don't engage with them - while I'm reasonably confident in my abilities to defend myself, I'd rather not get involved in fisticuffs at the roadside.
If it gets that far, the absolute best outcome you can hope for is explaining yourself to the magistrates...

Occasionally a particularly stupid pass might get a WTF wave, but I try to keep that as my limit.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Apr 2018)

Vantage said:


> One wrong move and *the driver gets my 'stern look'*.
> Sometimes I'll flip them the bird.
> 
> That'll teach'em.


I do something similar, but I've always called it the Paddington Bear Hard Stare - although it's not really effective as it's usually from behind darkened photochromic glasses!

Instead of flipping the bird, I usually do the dismissive slow shake of the head accompanied by a deep sigh


----------



## Vantage (26 Apr 2018)

I often combine the stern look with a disappointing shake of the head.
Proof that us male types can infact multitask.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2018)

bpsmith said:


> Got deliberately run over by a driver 6 months ago, as a result of simply asking if he could be more careful with his door.
> 
> Since then, I never get involved in any form of confrontation, however small.


Yikes - I'm glad that you are still with us!

I try to avoid confrontation with idiot drivers but occasionally get a rush of blood to the head when somebody's driving threatens me. One such occasion was when an aggressive driver forced his way past me on this singletrack railway bridge. 







There is a sharp left bend immediately after the bridge which drivers have to brake for so I tend to be quicker down the hill than they are. The driver would not have been held up by me, but no, he had to effectively bulldoze me out of his way. He just managed to squeeze past as I reached the pinch point causing me to have a near miss with the kerb on the left. 

I'm afraid that I called him a rude name as he went by and 'gave him the finger'. He braked hard and I saw his reversing lights come on, which made me think that he intended to reverse back over me. It was certainly very intimidating...

I definitely was not very sensible in the way that I handled it. I straddled my bike and indicated that if he wanted trouble then he should get out of his car and come back and he would get it

I was already thinking that I was being rather stupid. He might crash his car into me, or jump out wielding a weapon. 

Fortunately, he thought better of it and drove on! Better not to give them an excuse for violence ...


----------



## Randombiker9 (27 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5226234, member: 9609"]I had an incident yesterday in Hartlepool, as a pedestrian (not as a cyclist) we were crossing a road in front of a car waiting at traffic lights, all of a sudden it sped forwards coming pretty close, I turned and started at the driver, he suddenly braked, window come down "WTF are you looking at you stupid c**t?" I asked if he was trying to run us over, he then informed me "the lights have turned to green you thick stupid f*****g c**t". I made a few comments on his driving and he threatened me before wheel spinning off. (presumably a green light must mean you can drive over any pedestrians in your way)?

some people just become completely mental when driving, its like its just all too much for their tiny little brains to cope with. best never to get involved really. Not sure if I was in that much danger with this one, he seemed so big I doubt he would have been able to get out of his car, by the size of him I was surprised he had got in it. Not big as in scary big, more super sized big with too many full-english-breakfasts. I do like Hartlepool but its as rough as a badgers .....[/QUOTE]

I get that instance even if it's green aren't you supposed to give way to pedestrians that are still crossing. Was he british but even if he wasn't i'm pretty sure all (if not most) countries your supposed to give way to pedestrians. 



@Anyway most drivers are decent but i just don't see the point because as @Drago said. If you confront them most of the time it would go wrong and in my opinion could lead into road rage or illegal stuff. You never know when a person could be armed (Like with a knife etc..) or not. 

The only time i would confront a driver would be if they kept on doing it or in a emergency.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2018)

I'd a driver constantly trying to overtake on the face of oncoming traffic. Slow moving on a narrow tight corner.

Got ahead, then realised he was now behind. Off the shoulder came the chain & lock, leaving him in no doubt I'd be using it if he tried again. He dropped back leaving me to carry on my way.


----------



## Globalti (27 Apr 2018)

I can't remember ever having an actual confrontation with a driver, either as a cyclist or as a driver myself but I have on occasions shouted "Watch out!" at drivers who I thought hadn't seen me. In the car the horn would get used for the same reason.


----------



## alicat (27 Apr 2018)

If I get a close pass, I stick two fingers up. It's amazing how often the next car gives me the right amount of room.

But then I live a genteel sort of place.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Apr 2018)

alicat said:


> If I get a close pass, I stick two fingers up. It's amazing how often the next car gives me the right amount of room.
> 
> But then I live a genteel sort of place.


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Apr 2018)

I very rarely get close passes and when I do I dont make any gestures. I may think my own thoughts about the driver. Even then they are very fleeting.

I have seen cyclists gesticulating, shouting and swearing after cars. They look like total dicks. Its why I dont bother doing it. It may even be the reaction the driver is aiming for.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2018)

No as others have already said how far will it get you 

Just smile and wave as the Penguins said


----------



## Drago (27 Apr 2018)

I've mastered the art of muttering obscenities under my breath and carrying on. It always cheers me up, and potential aggressors are none the wiser and have no reason to stop and run me over/stab me/one punch kill me/cause me to have a heart attack/insert other unpleasant and utterly pointless outcome.


----------



## DaveReading (27 Apr 2018)

I make a point of giving a thumbs up to considerate drivers, for example someone who waits for a safe place to overtake.

So it seems only fair to give a thumbs down to anyone who drives inconsiderately or dangerously near me. It has the advantage of being fairly innocuous gesture, unlikely to encourage retaliation, while still allowing me to imagine them being torn limb from limb by the lions in the Colosseum.


----------



## Dan B (27 Apr 2018)

If it's just bad driving they get a shake of the head, which makes me feel better and they probably don't even notice. If it's combined with unsolicited parenting advice they sometimes get the middle finger (but only if the kids are all looking the other way) - which is probably not super-advisable but it is what it is

I have a camera on my commute bike, but very little success so far in getting the police interested in any footage that doesn't clearly show a specific offence has been committed. Driving through no-entry sign or red traffic signals, they're on it. Close pass or left hook, might as well not bother


----------



## Heltor Chasca (27 Apr 2018)

I tend to keep things under wraps after years of riding our roads. Then pensively dream of a day our infrastructure will miraculously improve.

I banged on a window in London once and was chased through the streets by a ton of metal. Was it worth it? Probably not. 

I have aggressively confronted 2 people locally. One, a teacher of our local school, another the son of a neighbor. The hopeful outcome is that they will remember their erroneous ways and be a better driver for it. The downside is that I stayed angry and stressed for the whole day and things are very awkward when I see these two in public. Was it worth it? Probably not.


----------



## Welsh wheels (27 Apr 2018)

Randombiker9 said:


> So do you guys confront stupid drivers?
> 
> Me: personally i don't i just ignore them as if you were to confront them it would just lead to a argument and most of the time i just ignore them they just carry on like nothing happend after following on with a close pass.
> 
> ...


Depends on what they've done and also who's done it. If it looks like a bloke who wants a fight, then I usually wisen up and just ignore it.


----------



## Welsh wheels (27 Apr 2018)

Jimidh said:


> Stupid drivers I tend to ignore but willfully dangerous drivers get a foul mouthed tirade and a few hand gestures.
> 
> I’ve found that if someone make s a genuine mistake they tend to put their hands up to apologise which i’m fine with.


Aye, if people make a mistake I don't tend to get annoyed. I've made plenty of errors of judgement myself on the bike. It's when people are malicious or careless that gets me.


----------



## Welsh wheels (27 Apr 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I tend to keep things under wraps after years of riding our roads. Then pensively dream of a day our infrastructure will miraculously improve.
> 
> I banged on a window in London once and was chased through the streets by a ton of metal. Was it worth it? Probably not.
> 
> I have aggressively confronted 2 people locally. One, a teacher of our local school, another the son of a neighbor. The hopeful outcome is that they will remember their erroneous ways and be a better driver for it. The downside is that I stayed angry and stressed for the whole day and things are very awkward when I see these two in public. Was it worth it? Probably not.


A lady I know gave her dentist a piece of her mind once after he drove dangerously whilst she was cycling. Once she realised who it was, things got pretty awkward. I wouldn't have wanted to be her next time she had to go to the dentist.


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> insert other unpleasant and utterly pointless outcome.



......sign me up to UKIP.....


----------



## Moodyman (27 Apr 2018)

Welsh wheels said:


> A lady I know gave her dentist a piece of her mind once after he drove dangerously whilst she was cycling. Once she realised who it was, things got pretty awkward. I wouldn't have wanted to be her next time she had to go to the dentist.



"Well madam, you need root canal surgery but we're out of anaesthetic."


----------



## BoldonLad (27 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5226234, member: 9609"]I had an incident yesterday in Hartlepool, as a pedestrian (not as a cyclist) we were crossing a road in front of a car waiting at traffic lights, all of a sudden it sped forwards coming pretty close, I turned and started at the driver, he suddenly braked, window come down "WTF are you looking at you stupid c**t?" I asked if he was trying to run us over, he then informed me "the lights have turned to green you thick stupid f*****g c**t". I made a few comments on his driving and he threatened me before wheel spinning off. (presumably a green light must mean you can drive over any pedestrians in your way)?

some people just become completely mental when driving, its like its just all too much for their tiny little brains to cope with. best never to get involved really. Not sure if I was in that much danger with this one, he seemed so big I doubt he would have been able to get out of his car, by the size of him I was surprised he had got in it. Not big as in scary big, more super sized big with too many full-english-breakfasts. I do like Hartlepool but its as rough as a badgers .....[/QUOTE]

Hartlepool, say no more


----------



## Will Spin (28 Apr 2018)

I try not to but sometimes in the face of deliberately aggressive driving or just plain idiocy I find it difficult to restrain myself. I live in a fairly small town so I have to remind myself that the perpetrator may be someone I know, or that people I know have heard my expletives (sorry vicar).


----------



## Drago (28 Apr 2018)

Perhaps psychometric testing should be part of the driving test procedure? Some folk have abdominally poor self control of both their behaviour and driving behind the wheel.


----------



## Alan O (28 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> abdominally poor self control...


Yeah, I hate it when I soil my pants too


----------



## winjim (28 Apr 2018)

Randombiker9 said:


> I get that instance even if it's green aren't you supposed to give way to pedestrians that are still crossing


There are surprisingly few circumstances in which you are permitted to actually run pedestrians down with your car.


----------



## Drago (28 Apr 2018)

Doesn't seem to stop folk doing it though.


----------



## Randombiker9 (28 Apr 2018)

winjim said:


> There are surprisingly few circumstances in which you are permitted to actually run pedestrians down with your car.


really proof it?  or have you killed one


----------



## pjd57 (28 Apr 2018)

I had a great opportunity to confront a stupid driver this week.

But as I was lying on the road at the time I couldn't be bothered replying when she said " I thought he would have stopped "

The fact I was on a main road , and she was driving over give way lines coming out a car park didn't seem to be relevant to her.

I saw her again later as purely by coincidence we both went to the local police station at the same time , to report a traffic incident.

It was only 7 hours after the event.
My excuse was the queue at A&E and a trip to the repair shop.
No idea what kept her.

All I said was " thanks for coming in " and left.
She actually looked annoyed with me.


----------



## Randombiker9 (28 Apr 2018)

I know but a couple of weeks ago when i had a very close call with a car trying to do a U turn? (I dunno how U turn rules work here) but i was going straight he was a side road which just had a marking of left arrow (Meaning turning left) and as the traffic lights turned green (I was in middle of the lane) he pulled out straight blocking three lanes and then suddenly slammed his brakes on just because i slowed down before he missed me by a couple of inches as the only . thing i could do was go around him to avoid hitting him. He would of caused an accident if the 1. lights hadn't been red. 2. it happened closer to the roundabout (as this was just before a roundabout. 3. he could of caused an accident to other veichles as well. 

(I didn't catch his number plate it all i remember it was a grey car)

I wanted to say what the hell you doing but i decided not to. What would u guys of done 

What are the laws on u turns? 

(Looked on google maps the side road he was on and the lane and there was blue sign saying left and then no sign saying no right turn and a road marking with left arrow. 

So i guess he was distracted)


----------



## classic33 (28 Apr 2018)

pjd57 said:


> I had a great opportunity to confront a stupid driver this week.
> 
> But as I was lying on the road at the time I couldn't be bothered replying when she said " I thought he would have stopped "
> 
> ...


Hope you and your bike are okay.


----------



## Drago (28 Apr 2018)

This demonstrates why I don't do road rage...


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=CceSRMmhv3w


----------



## Milzy (28 Apr 2018)

Globalti said:


> Steven Cameron wasn't so lucky when he picked a fight with Kenneth Noye in 1996. I just ignore and carry on with my day.


Noye was a dangerous gangster though.


----------



## Drago (28 Apr 2018)

A quick Google shows plenty of people, many of them cyclists, who've popped their clogs during road rage.

And that's the point - Noye was a gangster loon, and you've know way of knowing if the person you've just flipped the bird to is the same.


----------



## winjim (28 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> A quick Google shows plenty of people, many of them cyclists, who've popped their clogs during road rage.
> 
> And that's the point - Noye was a gangster loon, and you've know way of knowing if the person you've just flipped the bird to is the same.


The other side of the coin is, and I have mentioned this before, that I used to be quite a shouty cyclist, but only at those people I wasn't physically afraid of. I realised that just made me a bully so I stopped. Now I'm a zen like vision of serenity and much more relaxed and happy for it.


----------



## pjd57 (29 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Hope you and your bike are okay.


Bit sore , few stitches in my arm , but I have done about 100 miles since it happened. Cycling is more comfortable than walking just now.

New back wheel fitted, gear hanger and handlebar tape on order.

Lawyer on the case.


----------



## classic33 (29 Apr 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Bit sore , few stitches in my arm , but I have done about 100 miles since it happened. Cycling is more comfortable than walking just now.
> 
> New back wheel fitted, gear hanger and handlebar tape on order.
> 
> Lawyer on the case.


Best o'luck, and heal well.


----------



## Randombiker9 (29 Apr 2018)

Yeah sometimes i just think idiots of the roads. Are bullies of the road


----------



## Accy cyclist (30 Apr 2018)

We were kind of on about this down the pub last night. A bloke who's expressed anti cyclist views quite often in the past got on about his latest confrontation with a cyclist. When i say confrontation i mean in hs head. He said that he saw 3 cyclists "jump the red light and mount the pavement". When i quizzed him he changed it a little. He said he was on the other side of the road and saw them do it. Ok,let's get to the point of my post. He then said that if he'd been driving he'd probably have either driven at them or headed them off and gave them a mouthful of abuse. This rant was followed by the usual "and you f..k.rs don't pay road tax,blah blah". I think some cyclist one day is going to give this nobber a bit of a slap. He's retired and obviously got f...k all to do all day apart from look for trouble.


----------



## Alan O (30 Apr 2018)

While everyone has been recounting tales of bad encounters with motorists, I've been pleasantly surprised by many good reactions to me as a cyclist recently. I've seen a couple of cases of poor overtaking when riding in a group, but I keep seeing motorists holding back for me, waving me on, and generally being considerate - I even had one yesterday helpfully flashing me to let me know I was going the wrong way on a one-way street  (I was, and had completely missed it!)

And one day in the week I had an oncoming black cab driver hold back at a narrow point and wave me on!

The trouble is, I'm becoming more and more suspicious that they're all trying to lull me into a false sense of security, and even now there's a bunch of them waiting round the corner to pounce.


----------



## Bazzer (30 Apr 2018)

I don't tend to confront, but sometimes do lose it. 
I do however to try to give a thumbs up or friendly wave, to considerate motorists. Part of me thinks that if those showing consideration can be encouraged, then just maybe if they see nobber cyclist behaviour, they will not paint us all with the same brush and might on some occasion stand up for us.


----------



## MikeG (30 Apr 2018)

Extremely politely on the couple of occasions it's happened. "You just about bumped my elbow when you passed me back there. Please, we need a little more room than that". I think of it as education rather than a chance to vent outrage. People don't react well to anger.


----------



## Johnno260 (30 Apr 2018)

I don’t what’s the point

Last time I confronted an idiot was cycle to work last year.

I had to drive as kids and nursery, but coming home there was a young cyclist in front of me, very nervous and wobbling a lot, oncoming traffic so I couldn’t overtake safely which is fine I can wait.

Prat behind me couldn’t wait, he was honking shouting etc, I pulled over to let the moron pass, but no he follows me into the lay-by, and tells me it’s idiots like me that clog the roads, I retorted it’s morons like you that kill people, I know which category I would prefer to be in.

He goes to step out the car, so I said think about what you’re about to do old man, I don’t want to make you a statistic, yes I had lost my temper at this point.

I then drove off with him tailgating me for miles.

I didn’t help for sure, but he was driving like a complete prat, least the young cyclist got away from him.

Since then either on 4 or 2 wheels I don’t bother, too many psychos, and I have been threatened with a car wheel wrench as well before it’s just not worth it.


----------



## marzjennings (30 Apr 2018)

Generally yes, if I feel threaten either accidentallity or on purpose I generally immediately blow up and start yelling at the driver, passengers in the car, other drivers and almost everyone else. It’s not pretty and I’m not proud of it, but it seems I’m wired to lose it when scared. 

Happened yesterday when a driver pulled out right in front of me and my 2 cycling buddies. We braked quickly and avoided any collision and so no actual harm done. I yelled and cussed as is my way. My mate said, calmly, I needn’t have bothered as the driver had turned across our path and into oncoming traffic on a one way street. They had bigger things to worry about than 3 cyclists. 

It has led to a couple of interesting confrontations, worst being a guy in pickup getting out of his car with a pistol already in hand. Of course now I’m scared even more so my dumb mouth keeps running. I was fortunate that we were on a busy street and folks were wondering why the guy had his gun drawn. He buggered off and I rode home with a major stress headache.


----------



## winjim (30 Apr 2018)

marzjennings said:


> Generally yes, if I feel threaten either accidentallity or on purpose I generally immediately blow up and start yelling at the driver, passengers in the car, other drivers and almost everyone else. It’s not pretty and I’m not proud of it, but it seems I’m wired to lose it when scared.
> 
> Happened yesterday when a driver pulled out right in front of me and my 2 cycling buddies. We braked quickly and avoided any collision and so no actual harm done. I yelled and cussed as is my way. My mate said, calmly, I needn’t have bothered as the driver had turned across our path and into oncoming traffic on a one way street. They had bigger things to worry about than 3 cyclists.
> 
> It has led to a couple of interesting confrontations, worst being a guy in pickup getting out of his car with a pistol already in hand. Of course now I’m scared even more so my dumb mouth keeps running. I was fortunate that we were on a busy street and folks were wondering why the guy had his gun drawn. He buggered off and I rode home with a major stress headache.


See, if I lived in a country where you could just matter-of-factly state that oh yeah, by the way this guy had his gun drawn...


----------



## marzjennings (30 Apr 2018)

winjim said:


> See, if I lived in a country where you could just matter-of-factly state that oh yeah, by the way this guy had his gun drawn...


I picked up the bad habit of yelling at drivers from growing up in Cornwall and working in Reading. If I had grown up here I would have developed a more healthy respect for road rage and its more terminal potential over here.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Apr 2018)

I don't react to routine bad driving at all. Anyway, by and large, the standard of driving in central London is excellent. However, once in a blue moon, somebody does something that gives me an instant blast of fear and adrenaline, and puts my life at risk. A concrete truck or a tourist coach gradually feeding you into an ever diminishing space. Then the red mist comes down and I get very aggressive and potty mouthed. And then it's over, and there's no need to fester about it any longer. It doesn't happen very often at all, thank Heavens.


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I don't react to routine bad driving at all. Anyway, by and large, the standard of driving in central London is excellent. However, once in a blue moon, somebody does something that gives me an instant blast of fear and adrenaline, and puts my life at risk. A concrete truck or a tourist coach gradually feeding you into an ever diminishing space. Then the red mist comes down and I get very aggressive and potty mouthed. And then it's over, and there's no need to fester about it any longer. It doesn't happen very often at all, thank Heavens.


Worse when the driver is actually on your side of the vehicle though. Nigh on impossible to say they never saw you and believe them.


----------



## slowmotion (30 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Worse when the driver is actually on your side of the vehicle though. Nigh on impossible to say they never saw you and believe them.


I usually put that in the category of "routine bad driving". I'm not talking about instances of panic, I mean times when I think "I am probably going to die". That's when the adrenaline takes over, and my mild-mannered self morphs into Charles Bronson.


----------



## classic33 (30 Apr 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I usually put that in the category of "routine bad driving". I'm not talking about instances of panic, I mean times when I think "I am probably going to die". That's when the adrenaline takes over, and my mild-mannered self morphs into Charles Bronson.


You mean on something like this?





Where a combination of a driver following the satnav, narrow roads and the coach slowing for sight seeing meant they keep on turning up at the wrong moment.


----------



## slowmotion (1 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> You mean on something like this?
> View attachment 406810
> 
> Where a combination of a driver following the satnav, narrow roads and the coach slowing for sight seeing meant they keep on turning up at the wrong moment.


A tall moving canyon with ever-narrowing walls and a blind end. That gets the adrenal gland revved up.


----------



## mikeymustard (1 May 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I don't react to routine bad driving at all. Anyway, by and large, the standard of driving in central London is excellent. However, once in a blue moon, somebody does something that gives me an instant blast of fear and adrenaline, and puts my life at risk. A concrete truck or a tourist coach gradually feeding you into an ever diminishing space. Then the red mist comes down and I get very aggressive and potty mouthed. And then it's over, and there's no need to fester about it any longer. It doesn't happen very often at all, thank Heavens.


Yeah, that just about sums up my response; I've acted really aggressively towards drivers on occasions where they were blatantly being stupidly dangerous, or dangerously stupid.
In my youth I was doing a really heavy job that made me look like some sort of weight lifter. I got cut up by some c*ck in an articulated lorry at a mini roundabout when he knew he was just gonna be stuck across my route through it. And then he made the mistake of smirking at me as if he'd just done something really clever! Before I knew it I'd thrown the bike down, climbed onto his cab and was banging on his window shouting "get out the ****ing cab and I'll show you what it's like to get run over by an *^$!ing truck, you ****ing peasant".
He locked his cab and cowered against the other door.


----------



## classic33 (1 May 2018)

slowmotion said:


> A tall moving canyon with ever-narrowing walls and a blind end. That gets the adrenal gland revved up.


Think he was heading for the motorway.


----------



## slowmotion (1 May 2018)

The trip wire for me is when I instinctively move my right shoulder towards my torso as a big vehicle comes by far too close. Eighteen inches maybe? That really gets my goat. Close passes by cars at the same distance don't generate the same terror. A driver once passed me so closely that I could have touched the door of the car by just sticking out my little finger without taking my hands off the bars. It was annoying but it didn't really matter in the scheme of things. The prospect of death or injury are worth reacting to. Nothing else.


----------



## Johnno260 (1 May 2018)

slowmotion said:


> I don't react to routine bad driving at all. Anyway, by and large, the standard of driving in central London is excellent.



Where I am standard of driving is horrible, I have issues daily while driving and I have taken to cycling early in the morning to avoid traffic.

Just this morning driving to work, the que of traffic moves aside for an ambulance, enter the typical X5 driver bulldozing his way through and no letting people re-join the traffic, I drive an old Fiesta so thought screw it indicated and pulled out, was I helpful no, but he pissed me off.


----------



## nickAKA (1 May 2018)

I can't see any point in wasting anger/energy on drivers who most likely don't even realise they're driving badly and will be 10 miles up the road by the time you've calmed down. I mainly ride at weekends so it's nothing like battling the rush hour traffic, but you still get the odd imbecile 'buzzing' you for no apparent reason.
I suppose I've had a few near misses where a driver obviously wasn't paying due care & attention and had the potential to kill me, but I saved myself by following a sage piece of advice my old feller gave me when I was learning to drive - always assume that everyone else on the road is an idiot* so best to do their thinking for them.

*paraphrasing, he was rather more forthright.


----------



## Dave7 (7 May 2018)

Had to today.........b****y stupid driver (just happened to be a woman) suddenly braked in front of me and started to reverse towards me in order to reverse into the side road. I braked but had no where to go and no option but to SHOUT as loud as possible.
She said "sorry love.....I was too busy making sure I missed the parked car".
Must be difficult to see me wearing high vis orange top


----------



## Heltor Chasca (7 May 2018)

Hypercritical classic on Saturday. SUV parked on the ASL. I had to perch precariously out into the junction. Not my favourite place but safer than squeezed amongst the motons.

On green, I cycled ahead but couldn’t use the ‘painted cycle lane’ (aka junk infra) because it was full of glass. Could hear the car behind deliberately revving melodiously on the gas pedal. I could hear the occupants yelling from within despite the shut windows. Cue close pass and husband and wife gammons doing monkey impressions and making lots of chav noises.

Imagine their surprise when I gave them my most handsome of smiles. Lovely day out.


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2018)

Thursday was the best for me. 
Letting drivers past/go first(lack of instant acceleration on my part on an incline), seemed to confuse most of them.


----------

